# Nathan De Asha 9plate aside squat



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/user/natho11#p/a/u/0/L2rk-JNAvZ8

Can't wait for Nathan to hit the stage in 2012, bags of potential great combination of Mass and asthetics.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Jees, nathan is one strong mofo! He beat me in the intermediate over 90's category in 2009. Excellent potential. Caught up with him at last years british and had a chat, said that he was gonna go for the heavyweight u100kg category. I think if he commits 100% then he would be able to win it in 2012. He has good shape, good muscle bellies, small waist and can get very good condition. Combine this with some extra mass and nathan will be able to take the heavyweight category imo.

Ive never seen that type of bar before, interesting way of squatting. 9 plates a side and he does 4 reps! Thats insane. Thats 380kg = 835 lbs.

Ronnie coleman does 800 lbs for 2 reps and that is wearing a suit, in his off season video at over 300 lbs!!!

Nath stronger than ronnie, massive strength!!


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

thats is fckin mental. 9 plates?!!! his lower legs don't even look like they will handle the weight.

mental.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats very strong squatting! especially with a narrow stance like his.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is awesome.....i spoke to nathan backstage in 2009 he has huge potential and such a nice guy...


----------



## lil.nelly (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks for the kind words all means a lot.

n big up matt for postin it on here


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Fook me imagine what the fella could do with a suit/wraps and some powerlifting training.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Nath thats ridiculous pal


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the sick thing is, he makes it look easy for the first few reps....


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Awesome squat Branch Warren has a similar bar to this one


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

just watched that video about 5 times cant get my head round how thats even possible, absolutly ridiculous weight well done.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

wow.


----------



## LJ_01 (Feb 17, 2011)

1 thing i will say is your the king of squatting thats for sure!!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ouch.........


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbup1: sheez!! I am impressed, especially after the ****ty legs session I have just done!


----------



## lil.nelly (Sep 2, 2006)

i believe anything is possible peepz once again thanks again for the kind words, hopefully be gettin 8 reps within a few weeks maybe month wid it den ill post de nxt big squat. legs r my guns :lol:

King Of Squat I Like haha!! :cool2:


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats some very impressive squatting, respect!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

is that a custom bar?

i cant squat due to a bone disease, preventing me holding the bar...i cant get my arms back far enough

if i had that bar i could squat again

where can i get one?


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Great squating


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> is that a custom bar?
> 
> i cant squat due to a bone disease, preventing me holding the bar...i cant get my arms back far enough
> 
> ...


I also struggle getting my hands comfortably on a standard olympic bar when squating.

We have got a similar sort of bar to the one in the video in our gym only with the pependicular bars that are padded longer so that you can hold onto to stabalise the bar.

So just a normal olympic bar with 2 x 15mm dia bars about 45cm long welded to it.

Makes squatting much more comfortable for me.

Would'nt be with 9 plates though!!!

Don't even want to think about what that feels like on your back.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

The title needs changing... that wasn't a squat.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Makes me want to give up training when I see stuff like that

Savage


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> is that a custom bar?
> 
> i cant squat due to a bone disease, preventing me holding the bar...i cant get my arms back far enough
> 
> ...


It's called a "Saftey Squat Bar" you can get one in the UK from here and here amongst other places.

If you could get one in the UK this Dave Draper invention may also be an option to convert a normal bar: http://www.davedraper.com/fitness_products/product/TTS.html


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What do you squat using a normal bar out of interest?

****ing savage though!


----------



## lil.nelly (Sep 2, 2006)

normal olympic bar 8 plates for 6-7 reps, i have had 9 plates at xmass for 1 rep like.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> is that a custom bar?
> 
> i cant squat due to a bone disease, preventing me holding the bar...i cant get my arms back far enough
> 
> ...


its a safety squat bar

quite pricey though, this is the cheapest i can find:

http://www.gymratz.co.uk/gymratz-safety-squat-bar


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

bayman said:


> It's called a "Saftey Squat Bar" you can get one in the UK from here and here amongst other places.
> 
> If you could get one in the UK this Dave Draper invention may also be an option to convert a normal bar: http://www.davedraper.com/fitness_products/product/TTS.html


beat me to it!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

lil.nelly said:


> normal olympic bar 8 plates for 6-7 reps, i have had 9 plates at xmass for 1 rep like.


8 plates is a banging banging lift normal bar mate.... i miss using the safety bar used to have one wen played rugby, they are so amazing to squat with..... 9 plate olympic bar lift is wat i wanna see for next vid!!!


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

awesome squatting watch that before doin my quads great motivation superb physique as well nathan wens the nxt show


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

THAT'S AN AWESOME WEIGHT MATE WELL DONE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Lil.Nelly, my question is nothing about squatting, but I was wondering does your name come from that chick in Rocky Horror Picture show (Lil Nell), or somewhere else? I'm probably readint oo much into it, but it was bugging me.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Unbelievable squatting there mate! :thumb:


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, incredible strength! Very deep too!!!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Great squats!! as has been said before you made it look so easy!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Your mental - I love training legs but you're a monster.

On the Bar - for those who struggle would a trap bar be better? (sp)


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Trap bar is more of a squat / dead hybrid, but a vialble alternative if you struggle with shoulder flexibility of having a load placed on your back. Trap bars are also pretty cheap - anything upward of 60-70quid.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jesus marie and joseph thats 380kg ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## biggybarry (Jan 15, 2011)

looks more of a pull up than squat!, still thats heavy!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

biggybarry said:


> looks more of a pull up than squat!, still thats heavy!!!


Pull up? lol u what?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Brilliant lift.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fùcking animal!


----------



## biggybarry (Jan 15, 2011)

DB said:


> Pull up? lol u what?


sorry what meant was that its not a free squat, he's using his arms to pull him self up and to keep his balance on the power cage bar.

Ive seen a few lads use this kind of bar back home, you can easily put an extra few plates aside on top of a normal free squat.

Dont get me wrong I've not seen anyone lift 9 plates aside though with this bar! pretty impressive lol.


----------

